# Anyone keeping Haplochromis 'thereuterion'?



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

I've been reading about these really cool Vics, and I'd love to hear from anyone keeping them.

I'd particularly like to know how keeping them compares to keeping Cyps.


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

yup , I have a breeding group of them . They are a very mellow Vic .


----------



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! Love the colors on the male!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

I keep this species for about 7 years, plenty of rocks, very fine sand, well oxyganeted water, keep them in groupe as cypris with mellow vics...
xris


----------

